# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  GU81M

## ΑΝΩΝΥΜΟΣ

ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΑ

'Εχω δυο GU81M και ψάχνω για σχέδιο να τις βγάλω στα μεσαία,-ταλάντωση,μπάφερ,έξοδος-όποιος μπορεί να βοηθήσει άς ανεβάσει το σχέδιο.Μιλάμε για σχέδιο δοκιμασμένο με όλες τις παρατηρήσεις και τροποποιήσεις που δέχονται αυτές οι λυχνίες,για τάξη C.

                                                                  Eυχαριστώ πολύ

----------


## giotisitalia

ΠΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΗ;

*Ua= 3000 V (max. 6 MHz),
Ua= 2500 V (max. 24 MHz),
Ua= 1500 V (max. 50 MHz),
Ia = 700 mA,
Ug2 = 600 V,
Ig2 = 200 mA,
Ug1=- 150 V,
Ig1=15mA,
heater: 12,6 V/10,5A,
Capacitances: Cinp= 28,5+/-3,5 pF; Cout= 22,5+/-2,5 pF;
Cg1-Cg3= 4,5 +/- 1 pF; Ctransf.= 0,1 pF
Note: you can use it in AB1 or AB2 mode, too at linear amps.*

----------


## Phatt

Ναι αυτη ειναι.Σα μπαουλο ειναι.Εχω 2 κομματια απο αυτες...Παρε ενα datasheet και απο εμενα. http://tubedata.milbert.com/sheets/018/g/GU81M.pdf

----------


## giotisitalia

ΠΕς ΜΟΥ ΤΟ MAIL ΣΟΥ ΣΤΑ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΑ ΜΥΝΗΜΑΤΑ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΣΤΕΙΛΩ ΤΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ .ΕΙΝΑΙ 116ΚΒ

----------


## KOKAR

και γιατί δεν το ανεβάζεις εδώ ???  :Confused1:

----------


## giotisitalia

δεν ξερω πως, πιστευω οτι το ανεβασα σωστα

----------


## giotisitalia



----------


## ΑΝΩΝΥΜΟΣ

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ 

Τώρα βλέπω το σχέδιο διότι είχα ενα πρόβλημα με τον Η/Υ.
Θα το δώ και θα τα ξαναπούμε σε ότι απορίες έχω.

----------


## KOKAR

έχεις γράψει λάθος το ρεύμα για τα νήματα 12,6ν 3Α.....

----------


## ΑΝΩΝΥΜΟΣ

Τα νήματα όπως αναφέρει και ο Κώστας είναι λάθος κανονικά για δύο λυχνίες πρέπει να είναι 12,6V/20A. Έπειτα η αρίθμηση στα ποδαράκια πάλι είναι λάθος.
Εδώ ανεβάζω ένα κλασικό σχέδιο δηλ. τροποποίησα ενα με μια 813 του ανδρεα555 (δεν έχω πρόγραμμα να φτιάξω ενα δικό μου) και στη θέση της έβαλα την GU81M με τα ανάλογα βολτ ΥΤ SCREEN klp.(κανένας που έχει δουλεψει η γνωρίζει τον τρόπο λειτουργείας της GU81M σε δύο site που απευθύνθηκα δεν ανέβασε κάποιο σχέδιο). Όποιος έχει η βλέπει καποιες αλαγές που πρέπει να γίνουν σ΄αυτό το σχέδιο ας το πεί.
Επίσης ανεβάζω και την διάταξη αρίθμηση στα ποδαράκια.

----------


## ΑΝΩΝΥΜΟΣ

Εδώ ανεβάζω τα δεδομένα της λυχνίας GU81M για να ξέρουμε για ποια λυχνία μιλάμε.Όποιος γνωρίζει το θέμα και μπορεί να βοηθήσει με κάποιες αλλαγές στο προηγούμενο σχέδιο ας μας δώσει τα φώτα του.

----------


## giotisitalia

ΣΟΡΡΥ ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΤΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ. ΑΛΛΑ ΑΠΟ ΛΑΘΟς ΕΙΧΑ ΑΝΟΙΞΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΛΕς ΛΥΧΝΙΕς ΚΑΙ ΜΠΕΡΔΕΨΑ ΤΑ ΠΟΔΙΑ . ΕΝΤΑΧΕΙ ΜΗΝ ΒΑΡΑΤΕ  ΤΟ ΣΥΚΩΝΩ ΣΩΣΤΑ

----------


## giotisitalia



----------


## giotisitalia

ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΔΥΟ 81Μ ΠΟΥ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΟΥΝ ΠΑΡΑΛΛΗΛΑ

----------


## ReFas

Πολύ ωραίο σχέδιο φίλε Γιώτης...

Θέλω να ρωτήσω, είναι λινεαρ σωστά? με οδήγηση απο κάθοδο.

Πόσα βατ θέλει οδήγηση? και πόσα βγάζει? δουλεύει και με ΑΜ διαμόρφωση?

----------


## ΑΝΩΝΥΜΟΣ

Για τον Γιώτη  που ανέβασε το σχέδιο διορθωμένο αυτή τη φορά μπορείς να ανεβάσεις και τα πρίν στάδια ταλάντωση- μπάφερ κλπ.καθώς και τα στοιχεία απο πυκνωτές, μεταβλητούς, αντσιστάσεις, πηνία τα οποία δεν φαίνονται στο σχέδιο,μιλάμε πάντα για τα *μεσαία.*

----------


## giotisitalia

ΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΜΙΛΑΜΕ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΣΣΑΙΑ. ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ ΠΡΑΜΑΤΑ . 60ΣΠΕΙΡΟ ΠΗΝΙΟ 1000PF ΜΕΤΑΒΛΗΤΟΥς ΚΑΙ ΣΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΗ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΗ ΛΟΓΟ ΤΗς ΥΨΗΛΗς ΤΑΣΕΙς ΜΕΤΑΒΛΗΤΟς ΚΕΝΟΥ ΑΕΡΟς ΣΤΗΝ ΕΞΟΔΟ. ΤΩΡΑ ΟΣΟ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΗΓΟΥΜΕΝΑ ΣΤΑΔΙΑ ΠΕς ΜΟΥ ΠΡΩΤΑ ΤΗ ΛΥΧΝΕΙΕς ΘΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙς ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΩ

----------


## ΑΝΩΝΥΜΟΣ

Γιώτη λοιπόν πιο κάτω έχω ανεβάσει ενα σχέδιο τροποποιημένο του Ανδρέα555 όπως βλέπεις εκείνο κάπως έτσι με αυτές τις λυχνίες υπολογίζω να το βγάλω.Έχω 2gu81m μ/ς 2150V/1,2Α SCREEN μέχρι 600v
EL 84 -6V6-807-2XGU81M,και διαμόρφωση με 2χ813 στα1800v.

----------


## giotisitalia

ΣΤΗΝ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ ΤΟΥ ReFas ΕΙΝΑΙ LINEAR. ΑΛΛΑ Η 81Μ ΕΠΕΙΔΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΜΕΣΟΥ ΚΑΘΟΔΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΟ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΟΔΗΓΕΙς ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ. ΤΩΡΑ ΟΣΟ ΑΦΟΡΑ ΤΗς ΤΑΣΗς ΤΙς ΕΧΩ ΛΙΓΟ ΜΕΙΩΜΕΝΕς ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΛΟΓΟ ΥΠΑΡΞΕΙς ΤΗς ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΗς ΤΑΣΕΙς ΣΤΟ SKRIN. ΤΟ ΠΡΟΣΤΑΤΕΥΤΙΚΟ ΚΑΝΟΝΙΚΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙ 600V ΑΛΛΑ ΘΑ ΥΠΕΟΔΗΓΗΘΕΙ ΑΝ ΔΕΧΘΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΑ. ΤΩΤΑ ΑΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟς ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΝΕΒΑΣΕΙ ΛΙΓΟ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΡΥΘΜΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ SKRIN ΑΝΑΛΟΓΑ. ΤΩΡΑ Η ΑΝΟΔΟς ΛΟΓΟ ΤΗΣ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙΑς ΤΗΣ ΣΤΑ ΜΕΣΣΑΙΑ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΕΩΣ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΤΟΥς 6MHz ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΠΑΕΙ ΜΕΧΡΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΑ 3000V ΑΛΛΑ ΤΟ ΘΕΩΡΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΟΛΜΗΡΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥς 1600 ΠΟΥ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΔΟΥΛΕΨΕΙ. ΧΑΜΗΛΗ 1000 V  KAI YΨΗΛΗ 2500V ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ

----------


## ΑΝΩΝΥΜΟΣ

Δεν μου δίνεις μια σαφή απάντηση το σχέδιο που σου λέω ειναι εφικτό σε ικανοποιεί???????όλα τα ρεύματα θα είναι σταδιακά ΥΤ, ΧΤ, αρνητικά η πόλωση σέ όλα θα ξεκινήσω απο λίγα πρώτα.Εγώ είχα 2χ813 στα 1800v και τώρα αφαιρώ τις 813 και στη θέση τους θέλω να βάλω τις GU.

----------


## giotisitalia

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ ΕΙΔΑ ΤΟ ΣΧΕΔΙΟ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΠΕς. ΔΕΝ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΛΑΘΟς. ΜΟΝΟ ΜΙΑ ΜΙΚΡΗ ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΣΤΟ ΤΣΟΚ ΑΝΟΔΟΥ ΤΗς 807 .ΘΑ ΠΡΟΤΕΙΝΑ ΝΑ ΒΑΛΕΙς 2 ΣΕ ΣΕΙΡΑ. 2. ΘΑ ΥΠΟΛΟΓΙΖΕΙς ΠΑΝΤΑ ΟΤΙ ΤΩΡΑ ΘΑ ΟΔΗΓΗΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΘΟΔΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΚΕΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΜΕΓΑΛΗ ΙΣΧΥ. Η 81Μ ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΟΔΗΓΗΘΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ 20W. OΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ 6V6 -807 - 81M . ΝΑ ΠΡΟΣΕΞΕΙς ΜΟΝΟ ΤΗς ΤΑΣΕΙς ΣΤΗΝ 807 ΛΟΓΟ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΕΤΡΟΔΟς ΦΤΑΝΕΙ ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΣΤΗΝ ΑΠΟΚΟΠΗ. ΠΟΛΛΑ ΤΣΟΚ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΚΑΘΑΡΕς ΤΑΣΕΙς ΚΑΙ ΜΑΚΡΙΑ ΤΑ ΕΞΑΡΤΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ 81Μ.

----------


## ΑΝΩΝΥΜΟΣ

Γιώτη το πιο σωστό λές είναι η οδήγηση απο την κάθοδο, ειναι το ίδιο όπως με το οδηγό πλέγμα???? θα έχει την ίδια απόδοση????? θα το δοκιμάσω και βλέπουμε.Μέχρι τώρα ότι μηχάνημα έχω φτιάξει το έχω κάνει με τον κλασικό τρόπο που είδες στο σχέδιο.Περιμένω τους μ/ς εντός της εβδομάδος και ξεκινάω για ότι χρειαστώ στην πορειά τα ξαναλέμε.

----------


## giotisitalia

οπως θετεις ετσι το ερωτημα δεν ειναι σωστο. η 81Μ δεν εχει χωρια την καθοδο και χωρια τα νηματα. και αυτες η λαμπες ειναι φτιαγμενες ετσι για τον λογο οτι πρεπει να την οδηγησης απο τα νηματα -καθοδος. και επεισεις για τον λογο οτι δεχονται και μικρη ισχυ οδηγησης.αν επελεγες αλλη λαμπα δεν θα συζητουσαμε καν για καθοδηκη οδηγηση. κατευθειαν πλεγμα. σου ευχομε καλη επιτυχια στην κατασκευη

----------


## MAIKLKF

Καλησπέρα θέλω και εγώ να φτιάξω ένα γραμμικό ενισχυτή για τα βραχέα έχω κάτι σχέδια αλά είναι άγνωστα από κάτι ρώσους και δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστά 
Καλές η 81Μ αλά θέλει αξιόπιστο σχέδιο εγώ κάθομαι και υπολογίζω από την αρχή από την αντίσταση ανόδου το Q την Αυτεπαγωγοί εξόδου και πάει λέγοντας να βάλουμε μια σειρά

----------


## MAIKLKF

Καλησπέρα θέλω και εγώ να φτιάξω ένα γραμμικό ενισχυτή για τα βραχέα έχω κάτι σχέδια αλά είναι άγνωστα από κάτι ρώσους και δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστά 
Καλές η 81Μ αλά θέλει αξιόπιστο σχέδιο εγώ κάθομαι και υπολογίζω από την αρχή από την αντίσταση ανόδου το Q την Αυτεπαγωγοί εξόδου και πάει λέγοντας να βάλουμε μια σειρά

----------


## MAIKLKF

[QUOTE=MAIKLKF;345019]Καλησπέρα θέλω και εγώ να φτιάξω ένα γραμμικό ενισχυτή για τα βραχέα έχω κάτι σχέδια αλά είναι άγνωστα από κάτι ρώσους και δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστά 
Καλές η 81Μ αλά θέλει αξιόπιστο σχέδιο εγώ κάθομαι και υπολογίζω από την αρχή από την αντίσταση ανόδου το Q την Αυτεπαγωγοί εξόδου και πάει λέγοντας να βάλουμε μια σειρά

----------


## MAIKLKF

Για σας το σχέδιο αυτό που βλέπω έχει κάποιες ελλείψεις και το πιο βασικό είναι ότι λίπη το κύκλωμα πόλωσης της λυχνίας Δεν έχει καθοριστεί σε πια τάξη λειτουργίας θα δουλέψει  είναι λάθος η  χωρητικότητα  στο προστατευτικό  και η τάση και άλλα πολλά

----------


## ΑΝΩΝΥΜΟΣ

maiklkf ρίξε μια ματια σ' αυτά τα σχέδια μπορεί και να τα έχεις.
Εγώ ήδη ξεκίνησα μια κατασκευή για τα ΑΜ, περίπου το σχέδιο με την 6L6-807-2XGU81M στα 3kV

----------


## amerikanos

αυτο εινε το σχεδειο για να τις 81Μ στα μεσεα;

----------


## apollonios

στην προσπαθια να βγαλω την gu81 εχω λιγο μπερδευτει.ενο κατασκευασα τροφοδ.αρνητικηs τασηs για το ο.π και ηθελα να οδιγησω απο εκει ολα τα σχεδια ειναι με οδιγηση νημ-καθοδου και οχι μονο αυτο αλλα τα μηχανηματα που εχω δει εχουν ολα τα πλεγματα γηωμενα.ουτε αρν τασειs στα οδιγα ουτε ταση στο προστ.κατι .που δεν εχω δει στα σχεδια που κυκλοφορουν.μιλαμε για γραμμικα με προσαρμογεs 50ωμ pll προ-linear linear GU81M.ΑΣ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ ΚΑΛΟΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΣ

----------


## patentas

ξερει κανεις να μου πει ποση οδηγηση χρειαζονται απο καθοδο?

----------


## Β52

Τις έχω δουλέψει σε όλες τις τάξεις λειτουργίας στα μεσαία, θα πρότεινα τάξη ΑΒ1 (πάντα για τα μεσαία μιλάμε-δουλευω 6χGU81) Για δύο λυχνίες: οδήγηση 2 βατ το πολύ, αρνητική -200V, σκρην +550V, άνοδο μέχρι +3000V, ρεύμα ηρεμίας ανόδου το πολύ 50ma, ρεύμα λειτουργίας 380ma. Λίγο αργά έγινε το ποστ αλλά ίσως βοηθήσει άλλους που θα έχουν τις ίδιες απορίες.

----------


## ΑΝΩΝΥΜΟΣ

Μερικές φωτογραφίες απο την κατασκευή.DSC03314.JPGJPEG Image (47091260).jpgJPEG Image (47093459).jpgDSC03393a.JPGDSC03392a.JPGDSC03390a.JPGDSC03404a.JPG

----------


## itta-vitta

Καλή επιτυχία στην κατασκευή σου, φίλε.
Αυτά τα RF τσοκ παλαιού τύπου πού τα βρίσκετε;

----------


## ΑΝΩΝΥΜΟΣ

Υπάρχουν απο προηγούμενες κατασκευές παλαιοτέρων εποχών.

----------


## ΑΝΩΝΥΜΟΣ

Συνέχεια με τον ενισχυτή 4χ813 600wDSC03596.jpgDSC03586 (2).jpgDSC03593.jpgDSC03597.jpgDSC03605.jpgDSC03606.jpg

----------


## p.gabr

Γιάννη λυπάμαι που θα είμαι αρνητικός εχω πολλές παρατηρήσεις 


Θα σταθώ όμως σε μιά 
Δεν εχω ξαναδεί  σε μεγάλα μηχανήματα ,τροφοδοτικο μαζύ με το στάδιο εξόδου σε ένα σασι
Θα προτιμούσα το Τροφοδοτικο μιά ξεχωριστή μονάδα ,για πολλούς λόγους καθώς καί αυτούς τούς γερασμένους ηλεκτρολυτικους πυκνωτες ,να μην τούς χρησιμοποιούμε 

Τέλος είναι υποχρεωτικά τα αντιπαρασιτικα RL στην άνοδο καί ειδικά στους παραλληλισμους

Mε νοσταλγία παναγιώτης

Αν έχεις όρεξη πες μας για την οδήγηση,την διαμόρφωση καί το κύκλωμα εξόδου

----------


## Ακρίτας

Παναγιώτη, νομίζω ότι αναφέρεσαι στον τελικό ενισχυτή της διαμόρφωσης. 

Φίλε Γιάννη, αυτές οι μπόρνες που είναι στην πρόσοψη του ενισχυτή είναι καλύτερα να αντικατασταθούν με κάτι πιο βαρύ.

----------


## p.gabr

Ωχχχ.....Βρε γιωργο δικιο εχεις δεν το προσεξα καλα ,γιατι ημουν με το κινητο
Τωρα το ειδα οτι προκειται για τον διαμορφωτη  και πρεπει να ειναι push pull  . Μου  φαινοναν πως  ολες οι ανοδοι ενωμενες

Εεε  μεγαλωσαμε λιγο  γινεται και καμμια στραβη  .Συγνωμη ΓΙΑΝΝΗ

----------


## ΑΝΩΝΥΜΟΣ

Καλησπέρα
Παιδιά πρόκειται για τον ενισχυτή διαμόρφωσης με 4χ813 στα 1800V βγάζει 600w,το μηχάνημα -ο πομπός ειναι 2GU81φαίνεται πιο πάνω- οι ηλεκτρολυτικοί είναι καινούργοι,οι μπόρνες είναι απο παλιό 100αρι και πάλι απο 100αρι doublex θα οδηγείται ο συγκεκριμένος ενισχυτής.

----------


## Nightkeeper

Καλησπερα σας. Αν μπωρεσεις ανεβασε το σχεδιο του linear+τροφοδοτικου και πες μας καποια πραγματα για συντονισμο,οδηγηση κλπ.Ειναι ''σκυλια'' οι ρωσιδες,αλλα απο οτι ακουγεται εχουν'κολπακια' για να παιξουν σωστα.

----------

